
Save a Battery’s Life. Turn Down the Heat. - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/technology/personaltech/01basics.html?8dpc=&pagewanted=all
======
daniel-cussen
Or "Save a battery's life and waste a lot of your own."

